# Check Engine Light



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

For the last couple of years I've had to deal with a stuck speedometer. As a result, the 'Check Engine' light would remain lit. I finally got around to replacing the speedometer in August. Initially the 'Check Engine' light went out and it stayed out for a while. But recently it started coming back on. It will remain on for about 10-15 minutes and then go out. This happens pretty much in the afternoon when I head home from work. The odd thing is that it only happens when I park car in the sun. When I park on one of the covered levels of the parking structure, it doesn't happen.

When I leave, it will come on after a couple miles and stay on for a few miles then go out.

Any ideas?


----------



## tranx (Nov 16, 2004)

Go to Autozone and tell them to check your car's computer. They do this for free. They will connect a device to your car and you will get the diagnostic of what's wrong with it.
I had the same issue with my altima and I took it to Autozone in SD and it turn out that I have a problem with the oxygen sensor (which is a common problem in 95 altimas).

Good luck!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like the vehicle speed sensor is bad. The code for that is 14 on 93-94 models and 0104 on 95-97 models.
Troy


----------

